# Can't Delete in Outlook



## pbrvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Something happened the other day that I can't figure out. I must have done something to delete or change a part of a critical file in Outlook. I can receive email, open it and read it, but when I close Outlook, the messages all leave my computer and reload again when I open Outlook again. Along with this problem, I can not delete or create a rule to block unwanted emails from coming in. I receive the following message when I try: 

File C:\Documents and Settings\James Starks\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst could not be accessed. Data error (cyclic redundancy Check). 

I have tried reinstalling MS Office XP but that didn't help. I have also run all sorts of Anti-virus, Spam Blockers etc to find out why my compture has slowed down to a crawl. 

I have run Hijackthis and pasted into this email. Please someone, HELP! 


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:34:14 PM, on 7/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost:2323
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\CANONC~1\TEXTBR~1\Bin\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DI2] "C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\27.exe\27.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Systweak Ad and Popup Blocker] "C:\Program Files\Advanced System Optimizer\adblock.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.00.0001.1203\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\TV\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: CWShredder Service - Unknown owner - C:\Documents and Settings\James Starks\Desktop\CWShredder.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this
http://www.slipstick.com/problems/scanpst.htm


----------



## pbrvet (Mar 4, 2005)

I have tried to run Scanpst.exe and was told to try and run ScanDisk.exe. I did as you told me, and went to the Systems Tool. I could not find ScanDisk. I Went to "My Computer" and tried what you told me but still could not find or run ScanDisk. I did find Disk Clean and Defrag. I ran both, but still can not run Scanpst.exe or get my Outlook to delete. It won't let me Reply, Forward, Compose or Reply to All. I am at a loss for what to do next. I have even tried to copy my pst file to a CD-RW and delete Outlook, but part of the Office Suite is locked and it won't let me copy my pst file at all. If I can find a way to copy my address book and dump Outlook, I would do it, then I would, if I could, reinstall Outlook. Can this be done? This problem is even affecting my Web Mail from my ISP. I can't compose, reply, or forward in that either, although, it doesn't seem to bother my MSN Internet Explorer. I can still do everything in my Hotmail account.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have you tried to repair Outlook? Help>Detect and Repair


----------



## pbrvet (Mar 4, 2005)

I did as you said and went to Help\Detect and Repair. It didn't work. I also tried running Scanpst.exe again and couldn't get it to work either. It is still asking for ScanDisk, which I can't seem to find on my computer. So, I am still having the same problems as before. I would like to save my address book to another disk and then try and delete all of the Office Suite. I don't know how to save my address book to a disk. As far as the emails I have in my inbox, they really aren't that important enough for me to store them anywhere else. I don't mind losing them. Can this be done? If so, please tell me how to save my address book and then reinstall it back into the new Office Suite.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What Office Suite program is this?


----------



## pbrvet (Mar 4, 2005)

I am using *Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003*. I have tried to copy my pst file and looked for my Contacts, but when I did find the pst file, it wouldn't let me copy, and I can't seem to locate my Contacts.


----------



## pbrvet (Mar 4, 2005)

I just spoke to a representative from my ISP. They seem to think that the problems I am having with my email (Outlook) is coming from my Interent Explorer. It also seems to me that all my email problems are leading back to my Internet Explorer. How can I either correct this problem or delete the IE I have in my computer and re-install another IE?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Try *IEFix*

Click the *Apply* button 

You'll be prompted for the Operating System CD or the Service Pack Files location: 

If you're using Windows 2000/XP, insert the Operating System CD. For OEM systems, point to the Operating System source path when prompted. If you've applied a Service Pack separately, you need to insert the Slipstreamed Operating System CD (if you have one) or point the installer to the ServicePack source path when prompted (see Fig 2 below). Mention the path as "C:\Windows\ServicePackFiles\i386" or "C:\Windows\ServicePackFiles" 

If you don't have the Windows installation CD, and if the installation source files are not present in the hard disk, you may click Cancel. IEFix will continue with DLL registration part. 

Restart Windows
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/IEFIX.htm


----------



## Cjwcpa (Aug 24, 2005)

*Cant Delete Files In Outlook*

pbrvt - 

Did you resolve this problem? I now have the exact same problem. Please let me know how it was resolved, if you did.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

